# Our First Dog Show/Caravanning Experience!! (LOTS of Pics)



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We had our first experience of caravanning at a dog show at SKC this weekend! It was really great, very relaxing to not have the stress of getting up at some ungodly hour and get me, dog and show kit in the car and drive several hours to the show. We got up, took the dog in for its class, came back out and sat at the caravan til the next class. Except on hound/toy day when it was chaos as we had 3 dogs all due in the ring at pretty much the same time and only two of us handling them. But it all worked out well!

We had some good results in the show! Saffie the lab was in on Saturday and got second place in her very good class. Labs have huge entries so its always a real thrill to get a place  And Saffie hasn't been shown since Crufts 2009 so she did really well. She didnt stand herself perfectly and was a bit fidgetty which may have lost her the class but that doesnt matter  Vinnie the pug didnt do anything in the ring, even though he looked fab and went beautifully and we had the most lovely comments about him outside the ring! Jeanie the pug won her very strong Puppy class. It was the biggest pug class of the day against some very nice dogs (and well known handlers  ) so that was a very good result. She was in the ring the same time I was in with Maya so i didnt see her, but im told she went really well. And little Maya of course, cant leave her out. She won her class and showed really well, better than she has done for the last few shows, she was really settled and didnt fidget at all while i was asking her to stand! I think it might have been down to the less stressful caravan experience 

Anyway, here's lots of pictures of the weekend. None of Maya or Jeanie in the ring sadly as didnt have a photographer on hand!lol But lots of random shots at the caravan.

From outside.. Excuse the chaos, we'd not finished getting set up!










Helping to get the beds sorted:



















Lilah and Chloe:










Half of the family:










And outside sunbathing:























































Maya was fascinated by this hairy dog, it went past 3 or 4 times in about half an hour and she watched it til it was out of sight each time!



















Stretchy sunbathing basenji:












































































































































































We bought them all some ice cream as a treat!



















More to come!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Saffie on the way into the show:










And in the ring:




























Saffie (left) next to the class winner:



















Maya sitting on the crates watching the show (the tents and stuff were directly behind the caravan!










Chloe looking out of the caravan:










Exhausted Saffie:










Beau and Poppy in the crate:










Pretty baby:



















Vinnie:










Vin in the ring:










On the table... Not a great angle, blame my mum lol


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome pics  Looks like you had a good day out.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

fab pics 

you tooks the parrot?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pics looks like you had a lot of fun. Congratulations on how well you did


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

It was a really great weekend! 

We had to take the parrot, of course!!!


----------

